# [solved] Cannot associate with Wifi AP

## esayem

Connecting to my Wifi access point fails with a CTRL-EVENT-ASSOC-REJECT error. This connection works fine from an Ubuntu 15.10 Live USB I've tested with. Any help would be awesome.

I've attempted these connections manually using wpa_supplicant. Below are my wpa_supplicant.conf file, the wpa_supplicant logs, and more info about my setup. 

Note that the highest-priority connection in my wpa_supplicant.conf is for a hidden SSID that only accepts 5GHz connections. Running Ubuntu, connecting to this SSID works fine. Running Gentoo, the probe for this SSID doesn't return any results. Looking at the output of "iw phy", you can see why: The 5GHz band doesn't appear to be supported under Gentoo at all. I thought this might mean I have a regulatory domain problem, but the regulatory domain is "world" for both Ubuntu and Gentoo, and changing the domain using "iw reg set US" didn't help in Gentoo.

wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

# Home 5GHz

network={

   priority=1

   scan_ssid=1

   ssid="NETGEAR-5G"

   proto=RSN WPA

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP 

   group=CCMP TKIP

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   #psk=<redacted>

   psk=<redacted>

}

# Home 2.4GHz

network={

   ssid="NETGEAR"

   proto=RSN WPA

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP

   group=CCMP TKIP

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   #psk=<redacted>

   psk=<redacted>

}

```

Gentoo Info (Linux 4.3.0)

wpa_supplicant Connection Attempt

```

wpa_supplicant v2.4

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'wlp2s0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'

Priority group 1

   id=0 ssid='NETGEAR-5G'

Priority group 0

   id=1 ssid='NETGEAR'

rfkill: initial event: idx=0 type=1 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

nl80211: Using driver-based roaming

nl80211: TDLS supported

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:1

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:5

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:2

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:4

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:6

nl80211: Using driver-based off-channel TX

nl80211: Supported vendor command: vendor_id=0x1018 subcmd=1

nl80211: Use separate P2P group interface (driver advertised support)

nl80211: Enable multi-channel concurrent (driver advertised support)

nl80211: use P2P_DEVICE support

nl80211: interface wlp2s0 in phy phy0

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 3 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Subscribe to mgmt frames with non-AP handle 0x1afc490

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0104

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=040a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=040b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=040c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=040d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=090a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=090b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=090c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=090d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0801

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=06

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0a07

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0a11

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0a1a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=1101

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=1102

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0505

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=1 (userspace-control), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

nl80211: driver param='(null)'

Add interface wlp2s0 to a new radio phy0

nl80211: Regulatory information - country=00

nl80211: 2402-2472 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm

nl80211: 2457-2482 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 2474-2494 @ 20 MHz 20 mBm (no OFDM) (no IR)

nl80211: 5170-5250 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 5250-5330 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (DFS) (no IR)

nl80211: 5490-5730 @ 160 MHz 20 mBm (DFS) (no IR)

nl80211: 5735-5835 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 57240-63720 @ 2160 MHz 0 mBm

nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

wlp2s0: Own MAC address: 00:90:4c:0d:f4:3e

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp2s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp2s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp2s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp2s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp2s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=4 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp2s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=5 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wlp2s0: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

nl80211: Flush PMKIDs

wlp2s0: Setting scan request: 0.100000 sec

ENGINE: Loading dynamic engine

ENGINE: Loading dynamic engine

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Skip set_supp_port(unauthorized) while not associated

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

wlp2s0: Added interface wlp2s0

wlp2s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

nl80211: Set wlp2s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

random: Got 20/20 bytes from /dev/random

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp2s0 operstate=5 linkmode=0 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp2s0 operstate=5 linkmode=1 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

wlp2s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=10):

     4e 45 54 47 45 41 52 2d 35 47                     NETGEAR-5G      

wlp2s0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

wlp2s0: Add radio work 'scan'@0x1b1d2f0

wlp2s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp2s0: Starting radio work 'scan'@0x1b1d2f0 after 0.000006 second wait

wlp2s0: nl80211: scan request

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 10 seconds

nl80211: Drv Event 33 (NL80211_CMD_TRIGGER_SCAN) received for wlp2s0

wlp2s0: nl80211: Scan trigger

wlp2s0: Event SCAN_STARTED (47) received

wlp2s0: Own scan request started a scan in 0.000017 seconds

nl80211: Drv Event 34 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_SCAN_RESULTS) received for wlp2s0

wlp2s0: nl80211: New scan results available

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID 'NETGEAR-5G'

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID ''

nl80211: Scan included frequencies: 2412 2417 2422 2427 2432 2437 2442 2447 2452 2457 2462

wlp2s0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

wlp2s0: Scan completed in 0.657867 seconds

nl80211: Received scan results (6 BSSes)

wlp2s0: BSS: Start scan result update 1

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID c0:ff:d4:ac:d9:e0 SSID '2WIRE377_EXT'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c SSID 'NETGEAR'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 2 BSSID ac:5d:10:4e:21:51 SSID '2WIRE377'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 3 BSSID 12:86:8c:60:09:3e SSID ''

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 4 BSSID 88:1f:a1:2f:3a:b4 SSID 'son Wi-Fi Network'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 5 BSSID 22:86:8c:60:09:3e SSID 'xfinitywifi'

BSS: last_scan_res_used=6/32

wlp2s0: New scan results available (own=1 ext=0)

wlp2s0: Radio work 'scan'@0x1b1d2f0 done in 0.659285 seconds

wlp2s0: Selecting BSS from priority group 1

wlp2s0: 0: c0:ff:d4:ac:d9:e0 ssid='2WIRE377_EXT' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431 level=-47 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 1: 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c ssid='NETGEAR' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-65 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 2: ac:5d:10:4e:21:51 ssid='2WIRE377' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431 level=-69

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 3: 12:86:8c:60:09:3e ssid='' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431 level=-81

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID not known

wlp2s0: 4: 88:1f:a1:2f:3a:b4 ssid='son Wi-Fi Network' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1511 level=-83

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 5: 22:86:8c:60:09:3e ssid='xfinitywifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x421 level=-83

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

wlp2s0: 0: c0:ff:d4:ac:d9:e0 ssid='2WIRE377_EXT' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431 level=-47 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 1: 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c ssid='NETGEAR' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-65 wps

wlp2s0:    selected based on WPA IE

wlp2s0:    selected BSS 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c ssid='NETGEAR'

wlp2s0: Considering connect request: reassociate: 0  selected: 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c  bssid: 00:00:00:00:00:00  pending: 00:00:00:00:00:00  wpa_state: SCANNING  ssid=0x1afca70  current_ssid=(nil)

wlp2s0: Request association with 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Add radio work 'connect'@0x1b1d250

wlp2s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp2s0: Starting radio work 'connect'@0x1b1d250 after 0.000007 second wait

wlp2s0: Trying to associate with SSID 'NETGEAR'

wlp2s0: Cancelling scan request

wlp2s0: WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

wlp2s0: Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: PMKSA cache search - network_ctx=0x1afca70 try_opportunistic=0

RSN: Search for BSSID 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

RSN: No PMKSA cache entry found

wlp2s0: WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

wlp2s0: WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 24 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

wlp2s0: WPA: Selected mgmt group cipher 0

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=30): dd 1c 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 02 00 00 50 f2 04 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 0c 00

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=26): 30 18 01 00 00 0f ac 02 02 00 00 0f ac 04 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

wlp2s0: WPA: using GTK TKIP

wlp2s0: WPA: using PTK CCMP

wlp2s0: WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

wlp2s0: WPA: not using MGMT group cipher

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

wlp2s0: State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

nl80211: Set wlp2s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 3 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Unsubscribe mgmt frames handle 0x8888888889274c19 (mode change)

nl80211: Subscribe to mgmt frames with non-AP handle 0x1afc490

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0104

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=040a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=040b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=040c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=040d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=090a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=090b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=090c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=090d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0801

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=06

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0a07

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0a11

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0a1a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=1101

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=1102

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0505

nl80211: Key management set PSK

nl80211: Connect (ifindex=3)

  * bssid_hint=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

  * freq_hint=2412

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=7):

     4e 45 54 47 45 41 52                              NETGEAR         

  * IEs - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

  * WPA Versions 0x1

  * pairwise=0xfac04

  * group=0xfac02

  * akm=0xfac02

  * Auth Type 0

nl80211: Connect request send successfully

wlp2s0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: disable timer tick

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

nl80211: Drv Event 46 (NL80211_CMD_CONNECT) received for wlp2s0

nl80211: Connect event (status=16 ignore_next_local_disconnect=0)

wlp2s0: Event ASSOC_REJECT (13) received

wlp2s0: CTRL-EVENT-ASSOC-REJECT status_code=16

wlp2s0: Radio work 'connect'@0x1b1d250 done in 8.677627 seconds

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

wlp2s0: Blacklist count 1 --> request scan in 100 ms

wlp2s0: Setting scan request: 0.100000 sec

wlp2s0: State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

nl80211: Set wlp2s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

wlp2s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=10):

     4e 45 54 47 45 41 52 2d 35 47                     NETGEAR-5G      

wlp2s0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

wlp2s0: Add radio work 'scan'@0x1b1cea0

wlp2s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp2s0: Starting radio work 'scan'@0x1b1cea0 after 0.000006 second wait

wlp2s0: nl80211: scan request

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

nl80211: Drv Event 33 (NL80211_CMD_TRIGGER_SCAN) received for wlp2s0

wlp2s0: nl80211: Scan trigger

wlp2s0: Event SCAN_STARTED (47) received

wlp2s0: Own scan request started a scan in 0.000016 seconds

nl80211: Drv Event 34 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_SCAN_RESULTS) received for wlp2s0

wlp2s0: nl80211: New scan results available

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID 'NETGEAR-5G'

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID ''

nl80211: Scan included frequencies: 2412 2417 2422 2427 2432 2437 2442 2447 2452 2457 2462

wlp2s0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

wlp2s0: Scan completed in 0.655266 seconds

nl80211: Received scan results (7 BSSes)

wlp2s0: BSS: Start scan result update 2

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 6 BSSID 38:2c:4a:50:e3:a0 SSID 'iJazmine2'

BSS: last_scan_res_used=7/32

wlp2s0: New scan results available (own=1 ext=0)

wlp2s0: Radio work 'scan'@0x1b1cea0 done in 0.659011 seconds

wlp2s0: Selecting BSS from priority group 1

wlp2s0: 0: c0:ff:d4:ac:d9:e0 ssid='2WIRE377_EXT' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431 level=-44 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 1: 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c ssid='NETGEAR' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-65 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 2: ac:5d:10:4e:21:51 ssid='2WIRE377' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431 level=-68

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 3: 38:2c:4a:50:e3:a0 ssid='iJazmine2' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1411 level=-80 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 4: 12:86:8c:60:09:3e ssid='' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431 level=-81

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID not known

wlp2s0: 5: 88:1f:a1:2f:3a:b4 ssid='son Wi-Fi Network' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1511 level=-83

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 6: 22:86:8c:60:09:3e ssid='xfinitywifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x421 level=-81

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

wlp2s0: 0: c0:ff:d4:ac:d9:e0 ssid='2WIRE377_EXT' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431 level=-44 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 1: 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c ssid='NETGEAR' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-65 wps

wlp2s0:    selected based on WPA IE

wlp2s0:    selected BSS 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c ssid='NETGEAR'

wlp2s0: Considering connect request: reassociate: 0  selected: 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c  bssid: 00:00:00:00:00:00  pending: 00:00:00:00:00:00  wpa_state: SCANNING  ssid=0x1afca70  current_ssid=(nil)

wlp2s0: Request association with 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Re-association to the same ESS

wlp2s0: Add radio work 'connect'@0x1b1cea0

wlp2s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

RSN: Ignored PMKID candidate without preauth flag

wlp2s0: Starting radio work 'connect'@0x1b1cea0 after 0.000011 second wait

wlp2s0: Trying to associate with SSID 'NETGEAR'

wlp2s0: Cancelling scan request

wlp2s0: WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

wlp2s0: Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: PMKSA cache search - network_ctx=0x1afca70 try_opportunistic=0

RSN: Search for BSSID 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

RSN: No PMKSA cache entry found

wlp2s0: WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

wlp2s0: WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 24 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

wlp2s0: WPA: Selected mgmt group cipher 0

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=30): dd 1c 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 02 00 00 50 f2 04 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 0c 00

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=26): 30 18 01 00 00 0f ac 02 02 00 00 0f ac 04 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

wlp2s0: WPA: using GTK TKIP

wlp2s0: WPA: using PTK CCMP

wlp2s0: WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

wlp2s0: WPA: not using MGMT group cipher

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

wlp2s0: State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

nl80211: Set wlp2s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 3 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Unsubscribe mgmt frames handle 0x8888888889274c19 (mode change)

nl80211: Subscribe to mgmt frames with non-AP handle 0x1afc490

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0104

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=040a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=040b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=040c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=040d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=090a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=090b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=090c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=090d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0801

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=06

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0a07

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0a11

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0a1a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=1101

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=1102

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0505

nl80211: Key management set PSK

nl80211: Connect (ifindex=3)

  * bssid_hint=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

  * freq_hint=2412

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=7):

     4e 45 54 47 45 41 52                              NETGEAR         

  * IEs - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

  * WPA Versions 0x1

  * pairwise=0xfac04

  * group=0xfac02

  * akm=0xfac02

  * Auth Type 0

nl80211: Connect request send successfully

wlp2s0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

nl80211: Drv Event 46 (NL80211_CMD_CONNECT) received for wlp2s0

nl80211: Connect event (status=16 ignore_next_local_disconnect=0)

wlp2s0: Event ASSOC_REJECT (13) received

wlp2s0: CTRL-EVENT-ASSOC-REJECT status_code=16

wlp2s0: Radio work 'connect'@0x1b1cea0 done in 8.672278 seconds

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 2

wlp2s0: Blacklist count 2 --> request scan in 500 ms

wlp2s0: Setting scan request: 0.500000 sec

wlp2s0: State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

nl80211: Set wlp2s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

wlp2s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=10):

     4e 45 54 47 45 41 52 2d 35 47                     NETGEAR-5G      

wlp2s0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

wlp2s0: Add radio work 'scan'@0x1b1cea0

wlp2s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp2s0: Starting radio work 'scan'@0x1b1cea0 after 0.000006 second wait

wlp2s0: nl80211: scan request

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

nl80211: Drv Event 33 (NL80211_CMD_TRIGGER_SCAN) received for wlp2s0

wlp2s0: nl80211: Scan trigger

wlp2s0: Event SCAN_STARTED (47) received

wlp2s0: Own scan request started a scan in 0.000016 seconds

nl80211: Drv Event 34 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_SCAN_RESULTS) received for wlp2s0

wlp2s0: nl80211: New scan results available

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID 'NETGEAR-5G'

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID ''

nl80211: Scan included frequencies: 2412 2417 2422 2427 2432 2437 2442 2447 2452 2457 2462

wlp2s0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

wlp2s0: Scan completed in 0.657340 seconds

nl80211: Received scan results (7 BSSes)

wlp2s0: BSS: Start scan result update 3

BSS: last_scan_res_used=7/32

wlp2s0: New scan results available (own=1 ext=0)

wlp2s0: Radio work 'scan'@0x1b1cea0 done in 0.661039 seconds

wlp2s0: Selecting BSS from priority group 1

wlp2s0: 0: c0:ff:d4:ac:d9:e0 ssid='2WIRE377_EXT' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431 level=-45 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 1: 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c ssid='NETGEAR' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-67 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 2: ac:5d:10:4e:21:51 ssid='2WIRE377' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431 level=-67

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 3: 38:2c:4a:50:e3:a0 ssid='iJazmine2' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1411 level=-80 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 4: 12:86:8c:60:09:3e ssid='' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431 level=-81

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID not known

wlp2s0: 5: 88:1f:a1:2f:3a:b4 ssid='son Wi-Fi Network' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1511 level=-83

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 6: 22:86:8c:60:09:3e ssid='xfinitywifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x421 level=-79

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

wlp2s0: 0: c0:ff:d4:ac:d9:e0 ssid='2WIRE377_EXT' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431 level=-45 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 1: 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c ssid='NETGEAR' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-67 wps

wlp2s0:    selected based on WPA IE

wlp2s0:    selected BSS 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c ssid='NETGEAR'

wlp2s0: Considering connect request: reassociate: 0  selected: 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c  bssid: 00:00:00:00:00:00  pending: 00:00:00:00:00:00  wpa_state: SCANNING  ssid=0x1afca70  current_ssid=(nil)

wlp2s0: Request association with 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Re-association to the same ESS

wlp2s0: Add radio work 'connect'@0x1b1cea0

wlp2s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

RSN: Ignored PMKID candidate without preauth flag

wlp2s0: Starting radio work 'connect'@0x1b1cea0 after 0.000011 second wait

wlp2s0: Trying to associate with SSID 'NETGEAR'

wlp2s0: Cancelling scan request

wlp2s0: WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

wlp2s0: Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: PMKSA cache search - network_ctx=0x1afca70 try_opportunistic=0

RSN: Search for BSSID 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

RSN: No PMKSA cache entry found

wlp2s0: WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

wlp2s0: WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 24 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

wlp2s0: WPA: Selected mgmt group cipher 0

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=30): dd 1c 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 02 00 00 50 f2 04 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 0c 00

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=26): 30 18 01 00 00 0f ac 02 02 00 00 0f ac 04 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

wlp2s0: WPA: using GTK TKIP

wlp2s0: WPA: using PTK CCMP

wlp2s0: WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

wlp2s0: WPA: not using MGMT group cipher

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

wlp2s0: State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

nl80211: Set wlp2s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 3 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Unsubscribe mgmt frames handle 0x8888888889274c19 (mode change)

nl80211: Subscribe to mgmt frames with non-AP handle 0x1afc490

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0104

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=040a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=040b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=040c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=040d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=090a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=090b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=090c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=090d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0801

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=06

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0a07

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0a11

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0a1a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=1101

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=1102

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0505

nl80211: Key management set PSK

nl80211: Connect (ifindex=3)

  * bssid_hint=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

  * freq_hint=2412

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=7):

     4e 45 54 47 45 41 52                              NETGEAR         

  * IEs - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

  * WPA Versions 0x1

  * pairwise=0xfac04

  * group=0xfac02

  * akm=0xfac02

  * Auth Type 0

nl80211: Connect request send successfully

wlp2s0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

nl80211: Drv Event 46 (NL80211_CMD_CONNECT) received for wlp2s0

nl80211: Connect event (status=16 ignore_next_local_disconnect=0)

wlp2s0: Event ASSOC_REJECT (13) received

wlp2s0: CTRL-EVENT-ASSOC-REJECT status_code=16

wlp2s0: Radio work 'connect'@0x1b1cea0 done in 8.671968 seconds

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 3

wlp2s0: Blacklist count 3 --> request scan in 1000 ms

wlp2s0: Setting scan request: 1.000000 sec

wlp2s0: State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

nl80211: Set wlp2s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

wlp2s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=10):

     4e 45 54 47 45 41 52 2d 35 47                     NETGEAR-5G      

wlp2s0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

wlp2s0: Add radio work 'scan'@0x1b1cea0

wlp2s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp2s0: Starting radio work 'scan'@0x1b1cea0 after 0.000006 second wait

wlp2s0: nl80211: scan request

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

nl80211: Drv Event 33 (NL80211_CMD_TRIGGER_SCAN) received for wlp2s0

wlp2s0: nl80211: Scan trigger

wlp2s0: Event SCAN_STARTED (47) received

wlp2s0: Own scan request started a scan in 0.000017 seconds

nl80211: Drv Event 34 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_SCAN_RESULTS) received for wlp2s0

wlp2s0: nl80211: New scan results available

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID 'NETGEAR-5G'

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID ''

nl80211: Scan included frequencies: 2412 2417 2422 2427 2432 2437 2442 2447 2452 2457 2462

wlp2s0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

wlp2s0: Scan completed in 0.662763 seconds

nl80211: Received scan results (7 BSSes)

wlp2s0: BSS: Start scan result update 4

BSS: last_scan_res_used=7/32

wlp2s0: New scan results available (own=1 ext=0)

wlp2s0: Radio work 'scan'@0x1b1cea0 done in 0.664135 seconds

wlp2s0: Selecting BSS from priority group 1

wlp2s0: 0: c0:ff:d4:ac:d9:e0 ssid='2WIRE377_EXT' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431 level=-44 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 1: 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c ssid='NETGEAR' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-65 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 2: ac:5d:10:4e:21:51 ssid='2WIRE377' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431 level=-66

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 3: 38:2c:4a:50:e3:a0 ssid='iJazmine2' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1411 level=-79 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 4: 12:86:8c:60:09:3e ssid='' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431 level=-81

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID not known

wlp2s0: 5: 88:1f:a1:2f:3a:b4 ssid='son Wi-Fi Network' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1511 level=-84

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 6: 22:86:8c:60:09:3e ssid='xfinitywifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x421 level=-79

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

wlp2s0: 0: c0:ff:d4:ac:d9:e0 ssid='2WIRE377_EXT' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431 level=-44 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 1: 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c ssid='NETGEAR' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-65 wps

wlp2s0:    selected based on WPA IE

wlp2s0:    selected BSS 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c ssid='NETGEAR'

wlp2s0: Considering connect request: reassociate: 0  selected: 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c  bssid: 00:00:00:00:00:00  pending: 00:00:00:00:00:00  wpa_state: SCANNING  ssid=0x1afca70  current_ssid=(nil)

wlp2s0: Request association with 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Re-association to the same ESS

wlp2s0: Add radio work 'connect'@0x1b1cea0

wlp2s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

RSN: Ignored PMKID candidate without preauth flag

wlp2s0: Starting radio work 'connect'@0x1b1cea0 after 0.000011 second wait

wlp2s0: Trying to associate with SSID 'NETGEAR'

wlp2s0: Cancelling scan request

wlp2s0: WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

wlp2s0: Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: PMKSA cache search - network_ctx=0x1afca70 try_opportunistic=0

RSN: Search for BSSID 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

RSN: No PMKSA cache entry found

wlp2s0: WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

wlp2s0: WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 24 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

wlp2s0: WPA: Selected mgmt group cipher 0

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=30): dd 1c 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 02 00 00 50 f2 04 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 0c 00

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=26): 30 18 01 00 00 0f ac 02 02 00 00 0f ac 04 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

wlp2s0: WPA: using GTK TKIP

wlp2s0: WPA: using PTK CCMP

wlp2s0: WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

wlp2s0: WPA: not using MGMT group cipher

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

wlp2s0: State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

nl80211: Set wlp2s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 3 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Unsubscribe mgmt frames handle 0x8888888889274c19 (mode change)

nl80211: Subscribe to mgmt frames with non-AP handle 0x1afc490

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0104

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=040a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=040b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=040c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=040d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=090a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=090b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=090c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=090d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0801

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=06

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0a07

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0a11

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0a1a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=1101

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=1102

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x1afc490 match=0505

nl80211: Key management set PSK

nl80211: Connect (ifindex=3)

  * bssid_hint=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

  * freq_hint=2412

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=7):

     4e 45 54 47 45 41 52                              NETGEAR         

  * IEs - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

  * WPA Versions 0x1

  * pairwise=0xfac04

  * group=0xfac02

  * akm=0xfac02

  * Auth Type 0

nl80211: Connect request send successfully

wlp2s0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5c len=99

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

```

lspci

```

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43602 802.11ac Wireless LAN SoC (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell BCM43602 802.11ac Wireless LAN SoC

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 133

   Region 0: Memory at dd800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

   Region 2: Memory at dd400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

   Capabilities: [58] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/16 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 00000000feeff00c  Data: 4192

   Capabilities: [68] Vendor Specific Information: Len=44 <?>

   Capabilities: [ac] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <4us, L1 unlimited

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr+ NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 256 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Exit Latency L0s <2us, L1 <32us

         ClockPM+ Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot- ASPMOptComp+

      LnkCtl:   ASPM L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM+ AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range ABCD, TimeoutDis+, LTR+, OBFF Via WAKE#

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -3.5dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      CEMsk:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [13c v1] Device Serial Number 77-25-c7-ff-ff-c6-60-6d

   Capabilities: [150 v1] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [160 v1] Virtual Channel

      Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

      Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

      Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

      Status:   InProgress-

      VC0:   Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

         Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

         Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=ff

         Status:   NegoPending- InProgress-

   Capabilities: [1b0 v1] Latency Tolerance Reporting

      Max snoop latency: 71680ns

      Max no snoop latency: 71680ns

   Capabilities: [220 v1] #15

   Capabilities: [240 v1] L1 PM Substates

      L1SubCap: PCI-PM_L1.2+ PCI-PM_L1.1+ ASPM_L1.2+ ASPM_L1.1+ L1_PM_Substates+

           PortCommonModeRestoreTime=0us PortTPowerOnTime=50us

   Kernel driver in use: brcmfmac

   Kernel modules: brcmfmac

```

iw phy

```

Wiphy phy0

   max # scan SSIDs: 10

   max scan IEs length: 2048 bytes

   Retry short limit: 7

   Retry long limit: 4

   Coverage class: 0 (up to 0m)

   Device supports roaming.

   Device supports T-DLS.

   Supported Ciphers:

      * WEP40 (00-0f-ac:1)

      * WEP104 (00-0f-ac:5)

      * TKIP (00-0f-ac:2)

      * CCMP (00-0f-ac:4)

      * CMAC (00-0f-ac:6)

   Available Antennas: TX 0 RX 0

   Supported interface modes:

       * IBSS

       * managed

       * AP

       * P2P-client

       * P2P-GO

       * P2P-device

   Band 1:

      Capabilities: 0x1022

         HT20/HT40

         Static SM Power Save

         RX HT20 SGI

         No RX STBC

         Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

         DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 16 usec (0x07)

      HT TX/RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-23

      Bitrates (non-HT):

         * 1.0 Mbps

         * 2.0 Mbps (short preamble supported)

         * 5.5 Mbps (short preamble supported)

         * 11.0 Mbps (short preamble supported)

         * 6.0 Mbps

         * 9.0 Mbps

         * 12.0 Mbps

         * 18.0 Mbps

         * 24.0 Mbps

         * 36.0 Mbps

         * 48.0 Mbps

         * 54.0 Mbps

      Frequencies:

         * 2412 MHz [1] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2417 MHz [2] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2422 MHz [3] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2427 MHz [4] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2432 MHz [5] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2437 MHz [6] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2442 MHz [7] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2447 MHz [8] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2452 MHz [9] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2457 MHz [10] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2462 MHz [11] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2467 MHz [12] (disabled)

         * 2472 MHz [13] (disabled)

         * 2484 MHz [14] (disabled)

   Supported commands:

       * new_interface

       * set_interface

       * new_key

       * start_ap

       * join_ibss

       * set_pmksa

       * del_pmksa

       * flush_pmksa

       * remain_on_channel

       * frame

       * set_channel

       * tdls_oper

       * start_p2p_device

       * crit_protocol_start

       * crit_protocol_stop

       * connect

       * disconnect

   Supported TX frame types:

       * managed: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

       * P2P-client: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

       * P2P-GO: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

       * P2P-device: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

   Supported RX frame types:

       * managed: 0x40 0xd0

       * P2P-client: 0x40 0xd0

       * P2P-GO: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

       * P2P-device: 0x40 0xd0

   WoWLAN support:

       * wake up on disconnect

       * wake up on magic packet

       * wake up on pattern match, up to 8 patterns of 1-128 bytes,

         maximum packet offset 1500 bytes

   software interface modes (can always be added):

   valid interface combinations:

       * #{ managed } <= 1, #{ P2P-device } <= 1, #{ P2P-client, P2P-GO } <= 1,

         total <= 3, #channels <= 2

       * #{ managed } <= 1, #{ AP } <= 1, #{ P2P-client } <= 1, #{ P2P-device } <= 1,

         total <= 4, #channels <= 1

       * #{ AP } <= 4,

         total <= 4, #channels <= 1, STA/AP BI must match

   Device supports scan flush.

```

Kernel Modules

```

filename:       /lib/modules/4.3.0-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/brcm80211/brcmfmac/brcmfmac.ko

license:        Dual BSD/GPL

description:    Broadcom 802.11 wireless LAN fullmac driver.

author:         Broadcom Corporation

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac4358-pcie.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac4358-pcie.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43570-pcie.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43570-pcie.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac4356-pcie.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac4356-pcie.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43602-pcie.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43602-pcie.bin

alias:          pci:v000014E4d0000AA52sv*sd*bc02sc80i*

alias:          pci:v000014E4d000043BCsv*sd*bc02sc80i*

alias:          pci:v000014E4d000043BBsv*sd*bc02sc80i*

alias:          pci:v000014E4d000043BAsv*sd*bc02sc80i*

alias:          pci:v000014E4d000043E9sv*sd*bc02sc80i*

alias:          pci:v000014E4d000043D9sv*sd*bc02sc80i*

alias:          pci:v000014E4d000043D3sv*sd*bc02sc80i*

alias:          pci:v000014E4d000043ECsv*sd*bc02sc80i*

depends:        brcmutil,cfg80211

intree:         Y

vermagic:       4.3.0-gentoo SMP mod_unload 

parm:           firmware_path:string

parm:           debug:level of debug output (int)

parm:           fcmode:mode of firmware signalled flow control (int)

parm:           roamoff:do not use internal roaming engine (int)

filename:       /lib/modules/4.3.0-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/brcm80211/brcmutil/brcmutil.ko

license:        Dual BSD/GPL

description:    Broadcom 802.11n wireless LAN driver utilities.

author:         Broadcom Corporation

depends:        

intree:         Y

vermagic:       4.3.0-gentoo SMP mod_unload 

filename:       /lib/modules/4.3.0-gentoo/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko

alias:          net-pf-16-proto-16-family-nl80211

description:    wireless configuration support

license:        GPL

author:         Johannes Berg

depends:        

intree:         Y

vermagic:       4.3.0-gentoo SMP mod_unload 

parm:           ieee80211_regdom:IEEE 802.11 regulatory domain code (charp)

parm:           cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz:Disable 40MHz support in the 2.4GHz band (bool)

```

Regulatory Domain

```

[    1.953733] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[    1.953734] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[    1.953734] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[    1.953735] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    1.953736] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    1.953736] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    1.953737] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    1.953738] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[    1.953739] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[    1.953740] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    1.953740] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

country 00: DFS-UNSET

   (2402 - 2472 @ 40), (N/A, 20), (N/A)

   (2457 - 2482 @ 40), (N/A, 20), (N/A), PASSIVE-SCAN

   (2474 - 2494 @ 20), (N/A, 20), (N/A), NO-OFDM, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5170 - 5250 @ 80), (N/A, 20), (N/A), PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5250 - 5330 @ 80), (N/A, 20), (0 ms), DFS, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5490 - 5730 @ 160), (N/A, 20), (0 ms), DFS, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5735 - 5835 @ 80), (N/A, 20), (N/A), PASSIVE-SCAN

   (57240 - 63720 @ 2160), (N/A, 0), (N/A)

```

Ubuntu Info (Linux 4.2.0-16-generic)

wpa_supplicant Connection Attempt

[code]

wpa_supplicant v2.4

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'wlp2s0' conf '/mnt/gentoo/home/user/wifi/ubuntu/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/mnt/gentoo/home/user/wifi/ubuntu/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/mnt/gentoo/home/user/wifi/ubuntu/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/mnt/gentoo/home/user/wifi/ubuntu/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

Priority group 1

   id=0 ssid='NETGEAR-5G'

Priority group 0

   id=1 ssid='NETGEAR'

rfkill: initial event: idx=0 type=2 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

rfkill: initial event: idx=1 type=1 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

nl80211: Using driver-based roaming

nl80211: TDLS supported

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:1

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:5

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:2

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:4

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:6

nl80211: Using driver-based off-channel TX

nl80211: Supported vendor command: vendor_id=0x1018 subcmd=1

nl80211: Use separate P2P group interface (driver advertised support)

nl80211: Enable multi-channel concurrent (driver advertised support)

nl80211: use P2P_DEVICE support

nl80211: interface wlp2s0 in phy phy0

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 2 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Subscribe to mgmt frames with non-AP handle 0x55ef541d1e70

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=040a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=040b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=040c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=040d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=090a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=090b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=090c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=090d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=0409506f9a09

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=7f506f9a09

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0xLast edited by esayem on Fri Dec 04, 2015 6:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esayem

Looks like my original post was too long. Here's the Ubuntu info:

Ubuntu Info (Linux 4.2.0-16-generic)

wpa_supplicant Connection Attempt

```

wpa_supplicant v2.4

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'wlp2s0' conf '/mnt/gentoo/home/user/wifi/ubuntu/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/mnt/gentoo/home/user/wifi/ubuntu/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/mnt/gentoo/home/user/wifi/ubuntu/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/mnt/gentoo/home/user/wifi/ubuntu/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

Priority group 1

   id=0 ssid='NETGEAR-5G'

Priority group 0

   id=1 ssid='NETGEAR'

rfkill: initial event: idx=0 type=2 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

rfkill: initial event: idx=1 type=1 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

nl80211: Using driver-based roaming

nl80211: TDLS supported

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:1

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:5

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:2

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:4

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:6

nl80211: Using driver-based off-channel TX

nl80211: Supported vendor command: vendor_id=0x1018 subcmd=1

nl80211: Use separate P2P group interface (driver advertised support)

nl80211: Enable multi-channel concurrent (driver advertised support)

nl80211: use P2P_DEVICE support

nl80211: interface wlp2s0 in phy phy0

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 2 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Subscribe to mgmt frames with non-AP handle 0x55ef541d1e70

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=040a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=040b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=040c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=040d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=090a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=090b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=090c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=090d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=0409506f9a09

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=7f506f9a09

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=0801

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=040e

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=06

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=0a07

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=0a11

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=1101

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=1102

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=0505

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=2 linkmode=1 (userspace-control), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

nl80211: driver param='(null)'

Add interface wlp2s0 to a new radio phy0

nl80211: Regulatory information - country=00

nl80211: 2402-2472 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm

nl80211: 2457-2482 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 2474-2494 @ 20 MHz 20 mBm (no OFDM) (no IR)

nl80211: 5170-5250 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 5250-5330 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (DFS) (no IR)

nl80211: 5490-5730 @ 160 MHz 20 mBm (DFS) (no IR)

nl80211: 5735-5835 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 57240-63720 @ 2160 MHz 0 mBm

nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

wlp2s0: Own MAC address: 60:6d:c7:c6:77:25

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=2 (wlp2s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=2 (wlp2s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=2 (wlp2s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=2 (wlp2s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=2 (wlp2s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=4 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=2 (wlp2s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=5 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wlp2s0: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

nl80211: Flush PMKIDs

wlp2s0: Setting scan request: 0.100000 sec

TDLS: TDLS operation supported by driver

TDLS: Driver uses internal link setup

TDLS: Driver does not support TDLS channel switching

wlp2s0: WPS: UUID based on MAC address: 48381c29-9edc-5d58-9a84-928c3deaa157

ENGINE: Loading dynamic engine

ENGINE: Loading dynamic engine

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Skip set_supp_port(unauthorized) while not associated

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

wlp2s0: Added interface wlp2s0

wlp2s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

nl80211: Set wlp2s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=2 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

nl80211: Create interface iftype 10 (P2P_DEVICE)

Failed to create interface p2p-dev-wlp2s0: -5 (Input/output error)

nl80211: Failed to create a P2P Device interface p2p-dev-wlp2s0

P2P: Failed to create P2P Device interface

P2P: Failed to enable P2P Device interface

wlp2s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=10):

     4e 45 54 47 45 41 52 2d 35 47                     NETGEAR-5G      

wlp2s0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

wlp2s0: Add radio work 'scan'@0x55ef541f2d30

wlp2s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

random: Got 20/20 bytes from /dev/random

EAPOL: disable timer tick

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=2 ifname=wlp2s0 operstate=5 linkmode=0 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=2 ifname=wlp2s0 operstate=5 linkmode=1 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

wlp2s0: Starting radio work 'scan'@0x55ef541f2d30 after 0.000043 second wait

wlp2s0: nl80211: scan request

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 10 seconds

nl80211: Drv Event 33 (NL80211_CMD_TRIGGER_SCAN) received for wlp2s0

wlp2s0: nl80211: Scan trigger

wlp2s0: Event SCAN_STARTED (47) received

wlp2s0: Own scan request started a scan in 0.000041 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=2 ifname=wlp2s0 wext ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

nl80211: Drv Event 34 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_SCAN_RESULTS) received for wlp2s0

wlp2s0: nl80211: New scan results available

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID 'NETGEAR-5G'

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID ''

nl80211: Scan included frequencies: 2412 2417 2422 2427 2432 2437 2442 2447 2452 2457 2462 2467 2472 5180 5200 5220 5240 5260 5280 5300 5320 5500 5520 5540 5560 5580 5600 5620 5640 5660 5680 5700 5720 5745 5765 5785 5805 5825

wlp2s0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

wlp2s0: Scan completed in 3.077497 seconds

nl80211: Received scan results (10 BSSes)

wlp2s0: BSS: Start scan result update 1

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID 38:2c:4a:50:e3:a4 SSID 'iJazmine2'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID c0:ff:d4:ac:d9:e0 SSID '2WIRE377_EXT'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 2 BSSID 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c SSID 'NETGEAR'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 3 BSSID 30:46:9a:9c:45:5b SSID 'NETGEAR-5G'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 4 BSSID ac:5d:10:4e:21:51 SSID '2WIRE377'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 5 BSSID 12:86:8c:60:09:3e SSID ''

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 6 BSSID 38:2c:4a:50:e3:a0 SSID 'iJazmine2'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 7 BSSID 00:24:01:cc:2d:70 SSID 'BMW'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 8 BSSID 22:86:8c:60:09:3e SSID 'xfinitywifi'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 9 BSSID 46:32:c8:57:f0:8e SSID 'xfinitywifi'

BSS: last_scan_res_used=10/32

wlp2s0: New scan results available (own=1 ext=0)

WPS: AP c0:ff:d4:ac:d9:e0 type 0 added

WPS: AP 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c type 0 added

WPS: AP 30:46:9a:9c:45:5b type 0 added

WPS: AP 38:2c:4a:50:e3:a0 type 0 added

WPS: AP 00:24:01:cc:2d:70 type 0 added

WPS: AP[0] c0:ff:d4:ac:d9:e0 type=0 tries=0 last_attempt=-1 sec ago blacklist=0

WPS: AP[1] 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c type=0 tries=0 last_attempt=-1 sec ago blacklist=0

WPS: AP[2] 30:46:9a:9c:45:5b type=0 tries=0 last_attempt=-1 sec ago blacklist=0

WPS: AP[3] 38:2c:4a:50:e3:a0 type=0 tries=0 last_attempt=-1 sec ago blacklist=0

WPS: AP[4] 00:24:01:cc:2d:70 type=0 tries=0 last_attempt=-1 sec ago blacklist=0

wlp2s0: Radio work 'scan'@0x55ef541f2d30 done in 3.116966 seconds

wlp2s0: Selecting BSS from priority group 1

wlp2s0: 0: 38:2c:4a:50:e3:a4 ssid='iJazmine2' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1011 level=-87

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 1: c0:ff:d4:ac:d9:e0 ssid='2WIRE377_EXT' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431 level=-41 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 2: 30:46:9a:9c:45:5c ssid='NETGEAR' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-56 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 3: 30:46:9a:9c:45:5b ssid='NETGEAR-5G' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11 level=-79 wps

wlp2s0:    selected based on RSN IE

wlp2s0:    selected BSS 30:46:9a:9c:45:5b ssid='NETGEAR-5G'

wlp2s0: Considering connect request: reassociate: 0  selected: 30:46:9a:9c:45:5b  bssid: 00:00:00:00:00:00  pending: 00:00:00:00:00:00  wpa_state: SCANNING  ssid=0x55ef541d2030  current_ssid=(nil)

wlp2s0: Request association with 30:46:9a:9c:45:5b

WPA: Unrecognized EAPOL-Key Key Data IE - hexdump(len=12): 00 0a 4e 45 54 47 45 41 52 2d 35 47

WPA: RSN IE in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

WPA: Unrecognized EAPOL-Key Key Data IE - hexdump(len=24): 3d 16 24 0d 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: WMM Parameter Element - hexdump(len=24): 00 50 f2 02 01 01 80 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00

wlp2s0: Add radio work 'connect'@0x55ef541f2d30

wlp2s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp2s0: Starting radio work 'connect'@0x55ef541f2d30 after 0.000006 second wait

wlp2s0: Trying to associate with SSID 'NETGEAR-5G'

wlp2s0: Cancelling scan request

wlp2s0: WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

wlp2s0: Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: PMKSA cache search - network_ctx=0x55ef541d2030 try_opportunistic=0

RSN: Search for BSSID 30:46:9a:9c:45:5b

RSN: No PMKSA cache entry found

wlp2s0: RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

wlp2s0: WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

wlp2s0: WPA: Selected mgmt group cipher 32

wlp2s0: WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

wlp2s0: WPA: using GTK CCMP

wlp2s0: WPA: using PTK CCMP

wlp2s0: WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

wlp2s0: WPA: not using MGMT group cipher

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

wlp2s0: State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

nl80211: Set wlp2s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=2 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

wlp2s0: set_disable_max_amsdu: -1

wlp2s0: set_ampdu_factor: -1

wlp2s0: set_ampdu_density: -1

wlp2s0: set_disable_ht40: 0

wlp2s0: set_disable_sgi: 0

wlp2s0: set_disable_ldpc: 0

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 2 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Unsubscribe mgmt frames handle 0x8888dd67dc9596f9 (mode change)

nl80211: Subscribe to mgmt frames with non-AP handle 0x55ef541d1e70

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=040a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=040b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=040c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=040d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=090a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=090b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=090c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=090d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=0409506f9a09

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=7f506f9a09

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=0801

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=040e

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=06

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=0a07

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=0a11

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=1101

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=1102

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x55ef541d1e70 match=0505

nl80211: Key management set PSK

nl80211: Connect (ifindex=2)

  * bssid_hint=30:46:9a:9c:45:5b

  * freq_hint=5180

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=10):

     4e 45 54 47 45 41 52 2d 35 47                     NETGEAR-5G      

  * IEs - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

  * WPA Versions 0x2

  * pairwise=0xfac04

  * group=0xfac04

  * akm=0xfac02

  * htcaps - hexdump(len=26): 63 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  * htcaps_mask - hexdump(len=26): 63 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  * vhtcaps - hexdump(len=12): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  * vhtcaps_mask - hexdump(len=12): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  * Auth Type 0

nl80211: Connect request send successfully

wlp2s0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5b len=121

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5b

wlp2s0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

nl80211: Drv Event 46 (NL80211_CMD_CONNECT) received for wlp2s0

nl80211: Connect event (status=0 ignore_next_local_disconnect=0)

nl80211: Associated on 5180 MHz

nl80211: Associated with 30:46:9a:9c:45:5b

nl80211: Operating frequency for the associated BSS from scan results: 5180 MHz

wlp2s0: Event ASSOC (0) received

wlp2s0: Association info event

req_ies - hexdump(len=147): 00 0a 4e 45 54 47 45 41 52 2d 35 47 01 08 8c 12 98 24 b0 48 60 6c 21 02 06 e0 24 0a 24 04 34 04 64 0c 95 04 a5 01 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 2d 1a ef 01 17 ff ff 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7f 01 01 dd 1e 00 90 4c 33 ef 01 17 ff ff 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 dd 09 00 10 18 02 00 00 10 00 00 dd 07 00 50 f2 02 00 01 00 00 00 80 00

resp_ies - hexdump(len=165): 01 08 8c 12 98 24 b0 48 60 6c 2d 1a 7e 08 1b ff ff 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3d 16 24 0d 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 dd 09 00 10 18 02 03 f0 05 00 00 dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 80 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00 dd 1e 00 90 4c 33 7e 08 1b ff ff 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 dd 1a 00 90 4c 34 24 0d 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 7c

WPA: Unrecognized EAPOL-Key Key Data IE - hexdump(len=24): 3d 16 24 0d 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: WMM Parameter Element - hexdump(len=24): 00 50 f2 02 01 01 80 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00

WPA: EAPOL-Key Key Data underflow (ie=0 len=128 pos=159)

WPA: Key Data - hexdump(len=165): [REMOVED]

IEEE 802.11 element parse failed (id=0 elen=128 left=4)

wlp2s0: freq=5180 MHz

WPA: set own WPA/RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

Truncated IE in assoc_info - hexdump(len=6): 00 80 00 00 00 7c

FT: Stored MDIE and FTIE from (Re)Association Response - hexdump(len=0):

wlp2s0: State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

nl80211: Set wlp2s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=2 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

wlp2s0: Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=30:46:9a:9c:45:5b

wlp2s0: WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

wlp2s0: Associated with 30:46:9a:9c:45:5b

wlp2s0: WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

wlp2s0: WPA: Clear old PTK

TDLS: Remove peers on association

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

wlp2s0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

wlp2s0: Cancelling scan request

wlp2s0: Process pending EAPOL frame that was received just before association notification

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5b

wlp2s0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

wlp2s0: IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=117

wlp2s0:   EAPOL-Key type=2

wlp2s0:   key_info 0x8a (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

wlp2s0:   key_length=16 key_data_length=22

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): c7 0f e1 36 e7 a3 79 ef cc 4d b3 5c 71 80 b7 c1 a3 74 45 7d e0 21 90 49 77 e5 13 d3 a0 4d 0f 67

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp2s0: State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

wlp2s0: WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5b (ver=2)

RSN: msg 1/4 key data - hexdump(len=22): dd 14 00 0f ac 04 ba 4f 9a b9 38 2b 45 d0 9f b4 c1 3f 58 e8 c5 9e

WPA: PMKID in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=22): dd 14 00 0f ac 04 ba 4f 9a b9 38 2b 45 d0 9f b4 c1 3f 58 e8 c5 9e

RSN: PMKID from Authenticator - hexdump(len=16): ba 4f 9a b9 38 2b 45 d0 9f b4 c1 3f 58 e8 c5 9e

wlp2s0: RSN: no matching PMKID found

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 68 c2 9c 9c a2 fb 5d 25 2d d4 5b a2 32 bd 02 68 1d 11 86 5b d7 83 45 ec ab 01 8e 48 56 76 5d 50

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=60:6d:c7:c6:77:25 A2=30:46:9a:9c:45:5b

WPA: Nonce1 - hexdump(len=32): 68 c2 9c 9c a2 fb 5d 25 2d d4 5b a2 32 bd 02 68 1d 11 86 5b d7 83 45 ec ab 01 8e 48 56 76 5d 50

WPA: Nonce2 - hexdump(len=32): c7 0f e1 36 e7 a3 79 ef cc 4d b3 5c 71 80 b7 c1 a3 74 45 7d e0 21 90 49 77 e5 13 d3 a0 4d 0f 67

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: KEK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: TK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: Replay Counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp2s0: WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Derived Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): 56 9d 01 3a 40 26 7b 5f b4 53 a3 09 61 8e e9 2b

WMM AC: Missing U-APSD configuration

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=2 ifname=wlp2s0 wext ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=2 ifname=wlp2s0 wext ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=2 ifname=wlp2s0 wext ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

l2_packet_receive: src=30:46:9a:9c:45:5b len=155

wlp2s0: RX EAPOL from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5b

wlp2s0: IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=151

wlp2s0:   EAPOL-Key type=2

wlp2s0:   key_info 0x13ca (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC Secure Encr)

wlp2s0:   key_length=16 key_data_length=56

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): c7 0f e1 36 e7 a3 79 ef cc 4d b3 5c 71 80 b7 c1 a3 74 45 7d e0 21 90 49 77 e5 13 d3 a0 4d 0f 67

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): a3 74 45 7d e0 21 90 49 77 e5 13 d3 a0 4d 0f 68

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 91 e9 0b 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 24 96 04 bb 9f 94 04 89 19 27 b2 55 6f c8 a6 00

RSN: encrypted key data - hexdump(len=56): c7 a3 de 0f 50 31 d4 9c 80 f0 82 1a 3c 33 98 84 32 ae 31 6f 47 40 89 13 b0 3e 8a dd c7 e6 5a 3f db 10 12 53 a4 ce cf ba 80 84 24 cb 76 ec 64 2e 06 61 3a 66 e6 91 81 33

WPA: decrypted EAPOL-Key key data - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

wlp2s0: State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

wlp2s0: WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from 30:46:9a:9c:45:5b (ver=2)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=48): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00 dd 16 00 0f ac 01 01 00 ee 4f 0b 0c 78 02 d2 82 55 92 fe dd 85 f2 11 1d dd 00

WPA: RSN IE in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

WPA: GTK in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=24): [REMOVED]

wlp2s0: WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Derived Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): 79 fd 2c b3 64 09 3f bd 30 51 ee dc a7 05 76 d0

wlp2s0: WPA: Installing PTK to the driver

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=2 (wlp2s0) alg=3 addr=0x55ef541d3ba0 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=16

nl80211: KEY_DATA - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

nl80211: KEY_SEQ - hexdump(len=6): 00 00 00 00 00 00

   addr=30:46:9a:9c:45:5b

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

wlp2s0: State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

RSN: received GTK in pairwise handshake - hexdump(len=18): [REMOVED]

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

wlp2s0: WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=1 tx=0 len=16)

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 91 e9 0b 00 00 00

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=2 (wlp2s0) alg=3 addr=0x55ef537bac24 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=16

nl80211: KEY_DATA - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

nl80211: KEY_SEQ - hexdump(len=6): 91 e9 0b 00 00 00

   broadcast key

wlp2s0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 30:46:9a:9c:45:5b [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

wlp2s0: Cancelling authentication timeout

wlp2s0: State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

wlp2s0: Radio work 'connect'@0x55ef541f2d30 done in 3.236454 seconds

wlp2s0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 30:46:9a:9c:45:5b completed [id=0 id_str=]

nl80211: Set wlp2s0 operstate 0->1 (UP)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=2 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=6 (IF_OPER_UP)

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized

nl80211: Set supplicant port authorized for 30:46:9a:9c:45:5b

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL authentication completed - result=SUCCESS

nl80211: Set rekey offload

nl80211: Driver does not support rekey offload

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=2 ifname=wlp2s0 operstate=6 linkmode=1 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

```

lspci

```

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43602 802.11ac Wireless LAN SoC (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0024

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 137

   Region 0: Memory at dd800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

   Region 2: Memory at dd400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

   Capabilities: [58] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/16 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 00000000fee00438  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [68] Vendor Specific Information: Len=44 <?>

   Capabilities: [ac] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <4us, L1 unlimited

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr+ NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 256 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Exit Latency L0s <2us, L1 <32us

         ClockPM+ Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot- ASPMOptComp+

      LnkCtl:   ASPM L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM+ AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range ABCD, TimeoutDis+, LTR+, OBFF Via WAKE#

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -3.5dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      CEMsk:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [13c v1] Device Serial Number 77-25-c7-ff-ff-c6-60-6d

   Capabilities: [150 v1] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [160 v1] Virtual Channel

      Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

      Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

      Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

      Status:   InProgress-

      VC0:   Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

         Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

         Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=ff

         Status:   NegoPending- InProgress-

   Capabilities: [1b0 v1] Latency Tolerance Reporting

      Max snoop latency: 71680ns

      Max no snoop latency: 71680ns

   Capabilities: [220 v1] #15

   Capabilities: [240 v1] L1 PM Substates

      L1SubCap: PCI-PM_L1.2+ PCI-PM_L1.1+ ASPM_L1.2+ ASPM_L1.1+ L1_PM_Substates+

           PortCommonModeRestoreTime=0us PortTPowerOnTime=50us

   Kernel driver in use: brcmfmac

```

iw phy

```

Wiphy phy0

   max # scan SSIDs: 10

   max scan IEs length: 2048 bytes

   Retry short limit: 7

   Retry long limit: 4

   Coverage class: 0 (up to 0m)

   Device supports roaming.

   Device supports T-DLS.

   Supported Ciphers:

      * WEP40 (00-0f-ac:1)

      * WEP104 (00-0f-ac:5)

      * TKIP (00-0f-ac:2)

      * CCMP (00-0f-ac:4)

      * CMAC (00-0f-ac:6)

   Available Antennas: TX 0 RX 0

   Supported interface modes:

       * IBSS

       * managed

       * AP

       * P2P-client

       * P2P-GO

       * P2P-device

   Band 1:

      Capabilities: 0x1022

         HT20/HT40

         Static SM Power Save

         RX HT20 SGI

         No RX STBC

         Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

         DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 16 usec (0x07)

      HT TX/RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-23

      Bitrates (non-HT):

         * 1.0 Mbps

         * 2.0 Mbps (short preamble supported)

         * 5.5 Mbps (short preamble supported)

         * 11.0 Mbps (short preamble supported)

         * 6.0 Mbps

         * 9.0 Mbps

         * 12.0 Mbps

         * 18.0 Mbps

         * 24.0 Mbps

         * 36.0 Mbps

         * 48.0 Mbps

         * 54.0 Mbps

      Frequencies:

         * 2412 MHz [1] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2417 MHz [2] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2422 MHz [3] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2427 MHz [4] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2432 MHz [5] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2437 MHz [6] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2442 MHz [7] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2447 MHz [8] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2452 MHz [9] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2457 MHz [10] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2462 MHz [11] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2467 MHz [12] (20.0 dBm) (no IR)

         * 2472 MHz [13] (20.0 dBm) (no IR)

         * 2484 MHz [14] (disabled)

   Band 2:

      Capabilities: 0x1062

         HT20/HT40

         Static SM Power Save

         RX HT20 SGI

         RX HT40 SGI

         No RX STBC

         Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

         DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 16 usec (0x07)

      HT TX/RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-23

      VHT Capabilities (0x00000020):

         Max MPDU length: 3895

         Supported Channel Width: neither 160 nor 80+80

         short GI (80 MHz)

      VHT RX MCS set:

         1 streams: MCS 0-9

         2 streams: MCS 0-9

         3 streams: MCS 0-9

         4 streams: not supported

         5 streams: not supported

         6 streams: not supported

         7 streams: not supported

         8 streams: not supported

      VHT RX highest supported: 0 Mbps

      VHT TX MCS set:

         1 streams: MCS 0-9

         2 streams: MCS 0-9

         3 streams: MCS 0-9

         4 streams: not supported

         5 streams: not supported

         6 streams: not supported

         7 streams: not supported

         8 streams: not supported

      VHT TX highest supported: 0 Mbps

      Bitrates (non-HT):

         * 6.0 Mbps

         * 9.0 Mbps

         * 12.0 Mbps

         * 18.0 Mbps

         * 24.0 Mbps

         * 36.0 Mbps

         * 48.0 Mbps

         * 54.0 Mbps

      Frequencies:

         * 5170 MHz [34] (disabled)

         * 5180 MHz [36] (20.0 dBm)

         * 5190 MHz [38] (disabled)

         * 5200 MHz [40] (20.0 dBm)

         * 5210 MHz [42] (disabled)

         * 5220 MHz [44] (20.0 dBm)

         * 5230 MHz [46] (disabled)

         * 5240 MHz [48] (20.0 dBm)

         * 5260 MHz [52] (20.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 325 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5280 MHz [56] (20.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 325 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5300 MHz [60] (20.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 325 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5320 MHz [64] (20.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 325 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5500 MHz [100] (20.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 325 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5520 MHz [104] (20.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 325 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5540 MHz [108] (20.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 325 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5560 MHz [112] (20.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 325 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5580 MHz [116] (20.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 325 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5600 MHz [120] (20.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 325 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5620 MHz [124] (20.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 325 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5640 MHz [128] (20.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 325 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5660 MHz [132] (20.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 325 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5680 MHz [136] (20.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 325 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5700 MHz [140] (20.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 325 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5720 MHz [144] (20.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 325 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5745 MHz [149] (20.0 dBm)

         * 5765 MHz [153] (20.0 dBm)

         * 5785 MHz [157] (20.0 dBm)

         * 5805 MHz [161] (20.0 dBm)

         * 5825 MHz [165] (20.0 dBm)

   Supported commands:

       * new_interface

       * set_interface

       * new_key

       * start_ap

       * join_ibss

       * set_pmksa

       * del_pmksa

       * flush_pmksa

       * remain_on_channel

       * frame

       * set_channel

       * tdls_oper

       * start_p2p_device

       * crit_protocol_start

       * crit_protocol_stop

       * connect

       * disconnect

   Supported TX frame types:

       * managed: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

       * P2P-client: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

       * P2P-GO: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

       * P2P-device: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

   Supported RX frame types:

       * managed: 0x40 0xd0

       * P2P-client: 0x40 0xd0

       * P2P-GO: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

       * P2P-device: 0x40 0xd0

   WoWLAN support:

       * wake up on disconnect

       * wake up on magic packet

       * wake up on pattern match, up to 8 patterns of 1-128 bytes,

         maximum packet offset 1500 bytes

   software interface modes (can always be added):

   valid interface combinations:

       * #{ managed } <= 1, #{ AP } <= 4, #{ P2P-client, P2P-GO } <= 1, #{ P2P-device } <= 1,

         total <= 7, #channels <= 2

   Device supports scan flush.

```

Kernel Modules

```

filename:       /lib/modules/4.2.0-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/brcm80211/brcmfmac/brcmfmac.ko

license:        Dual BSD/GPL

description:    Broadcom 802.11 wireless LAN fullmac driver.

author:         Broadcom Corporation

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac4354-sdio.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac4354-sdio.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43455-sdio.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43455-sdio.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43430-sdio.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43430-sdio.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac4339-sdio.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac4339-sdio.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43362-sdio.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43362-sdio.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac4335-sdio.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac4335-sdio.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43340-sdio.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43340-sdio.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac4334-sdio.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac4334-sdio.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac4330-sdio.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac4330-sdio.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac4329-sdio.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac4329-sdio.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43241b5-sdio.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43241b5-sdio.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43241b4-sdio.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43241b4-sdio.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43241b0-sdio.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43241b0-sdio.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43143-sdio.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43143-sdio.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43569.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43242a.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43236b.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43143.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac4358-pcie.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac4358-pcie.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43570-pcie.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43570-pcie.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac4356-pcie.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac4356-pcie.bin

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43602-pcie.txt

firmware:       brcm/brcmfmac43602-pcie.bin

srcversion:     7508E18033F45FEE691BC89

alias:          usb:v0A5Cp0BDCd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*

alias:          usb:v0A5CpBD27d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*

alias:          usb:v0A5CpBD1Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*

alias:          usb:v0A5CpBD17d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*

alias:          usb:v0A5CpBD1Ed*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*

alias:          pci:v000014E4d0000AA52sv*sd*bc02sc80i*

alias:          pci:v000014E4d000043BCsv*sd*bc02sc80i*

alias:          pci:v000014E4d000043BBsv*sd*bc02sc80i*

alias:          pci:v000014E4d000043BAsv*sd*bc02sc80i*

alias:          pci:v000014E4d000043E9sv*sd*bc02sc80i*

alias:          pci:v000014E4d000043D9sv*sd*bc02sc80i*

alias:          pci:v000014E4d000043D3sv*sd*bc02sc80i*

alias:          pci:v000014E4d000043ECsv*sd*bc02sc80i*

alias:          sdio:c*v02D0d4354*

alias:          sdio:c*v02D0d4345*

alias:          sdio:c*v02D0dA9A6*

alias:          sdio:c*v02D0d4335*

alias:          sdio:c*v02D0dA962*

alias:          sdio:c*v02D0dA94D*

alias:          sdio:c*v02D0dA94C*

alias:          sdio:c*v02D0d4334*

alias:          sdio:c*v02D0d4330*

alias:          sdio:c*v02D0d4329*

alias:          sdio:c*v02D0d4324*

alias:          sdio:c*v02D0dA887*

depends:        brcmutil,cfg80211

intree:         Y

vermagic:       4.2.0-16-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 

signer:         Build time autogenerated kernel key

sig_key:        6A:1C:9C:21:F0:4A:B8:6F:D1:D7:CE:D6:CA:11:35:40:FC:8E:35:B6

sig_hashalgo:   sha512

parm:           txglomsz:maximum tx packet chain size [SDIO] (int)

parm:           firmware_path:string

parm:           debug:level of debug output (int)

parm:           fcmode:mode of firmware signalled flow control (int)

parm:           roamoff:do not use internal roaming engine (int)

filename:       /lib/modules/4.2.0-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/brcm80211/brcmutil/brcmutil.ko

license:        Dual BSD/GPL

description:    Broadcom 802.11n wireless LAN driver utilities.

author:         Broadcom Corporation

srcversion:     AE9B4BBC6D82855B9265054

depends:        

intree:         Y

vermagic:       4.2.0-16-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 

signer:         Build time autogenerated kernel key

sig_key:        6A:1C:9C:21:F0:4A:B8:6F:D1:D7:CE:D6:CA:11:35:40:FC:8E:35:B6

sig_hashalgo:   sha512

filename:       /lib/modules/4.2.0-16-generic/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko

alias:          net-pf-16-proto-16-family-nl80211

description:    wireless configuration support

license:        GPL

author:         Johannes Berg

srcversion:     1F1A25B2E9C847110BD9ED9

depends:        

intree:         Y

vermagic:       4.2.0-16-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 

signer:         Build time autogenerated kernel key

sig_key:        6A:1C:9C:21:F0:4A:B8:6F:D1:D7:CE:D6:CA:11:35:40:FC:8E:35:B6

sig_hashalgo:   sha512

parm:           ieee80211_regdom:IEEE 802.11 regulatory domain code (charp)

parm:           cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz:Disable 40MHz support in the 2.4GHz band (bool)

```

Regulatory Domain

```

[   13.159191] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   13.159194] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[   13.159195] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   13.159197] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   13.159199] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   13.159200] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   13.159201] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   13.159203] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   13.159204] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   13.159205] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   13.159206] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

country 00: DFS-UNSET

   (2402 - 2472 @ 40), (N/A, 20), (N/A)

   (2457 - 2482 @ 40), (N/A, 20), (N/A), NO-IR

   (2474 - 2494 @ 20), (N/A, 20), (N/A), NO-OFDM, NO-IR

   (5170 - 5250 @ 80), (N/A, 20), (N/A), NO-IR

   (5250 - 5330 @ 80), (N/A, 20), (0 ms), DFS, NO-IR

   (5490 - 5730 @ 160), (N/A, 20), (0 ms), DFS, NO-IR

   (5735 - 5835 @ 80), (N/A, 20), (N/A), NO-IR

   (57240 - 63720 @ 2160), (N/A, 0), (N/A)

```

----------

## esayem

I found the upstream bug: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=100201

The developer from Broadcom released some fixes for the driver, which are included in the latest gentoo-sources (4.3.0). He also updated the firmware, but the new firmware hasn't made its way into sys-kernel/linux-firmware yet, which is why I had trouble. 

Those troubles went away when I started using the latest firmware from here: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/brcm

----------

